# Feeder Fischen



## Grafbelzebub (10. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
kann mir einer von euch eine gute und günstige Feederrute und rolle empfehlen?
MfG
|wavey:


----------



## bagsta343 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*

was willst du denn ausgeben???

welches wg??? bzw. was hast du damit vor???

kann dir als einstiegsrute zum guten preis eine :

zebco cool feeder empfehlen... gibt es in allen wg klassen...

ab ca. 20-30 EU

als rolle im selben preisbereich solltest du dir mal die einige freilaufrollen ansehen...

da solltest du aber vielleicht etwas mehr investieren...

so um die 40 EU... etwa die zebco cool viper pro
dam quick finessa fs 700, da gibts einiges...

gruss u petri 
der bagsta


----------



## Ulli3D (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*

Kommt auf Deinen Fischgrund an, Fluss, See, Kanal, Strömung ...

Ohne dies ist es nicht so einfach was zu empfehlen und dann die Frage, was Du unter günstig verstehst, das ist nämlich auch unterschiedlich, der eine meint 100 € und der nächste 500 €


----------



## Grafbelzebub (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*

hi danke für die schnelle antworten. ich fische an der iller (Fluss) und da ist ein schlammiger boden.
Alles in einem so 100-120 euro.
MfG


----------



## Grafbelzebub (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*

und noch was ich will mit der rute auf forellen gehn. Für was braucht man beim feederangeln eine freilaufrolle. mann fischt doch da auf spannung oder lieg ich da falsch?


----------



## boot (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*

Ich fische auch mit ner Feeder und benutze keine Freilaufrolle und das geht ganz gut . lg


----------



## magic feeder (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*

ich finde freilauf beim feedern ist völliger unsinn....aber jedem das seine....

als rolle könnte ich dir ne shimano 4000 gt-rb empfehlen....ich hab die auch....ist ein super röllchen....


----------



## Ulli3D (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*

Es ist schon richtig, man angelt auf Spannung aber wenn man z. B. im Fluss angelt, dann stellt man die Heckbremse so ein, dass gerade noch keine Schnur abgezogen wird. Wenn Du nur mit einer Rute angelst und die stets in der Hand hast, dann besteht keine Gefahr, dass eine dicke Barbe mit Deiner Rute abzieht. Wenn Du aber die Rute abstellst, dann ist die Freilaufrolle schon sehr angenehm und auch eine Versicherung gegen Rutenverlust oder Bruch. Wenn eine Rute mal eben auf die Steine einer Steinpackung knallt, dann entstehen unter Umständen beginnende leichte Brüche, die so noch nicht zu sehen sind aber bei der nächsten Belastung zum Rutenbruch führen können.


----------



## magic feeder (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Es ist schon richtig, man angelt auf Spannung aber wenn man z. B. im Fluss angelt, dann stellt man die Heckbremse so ein, dass gerade noch keine Schnur abgezogen wird. Wenn Du nur mit einer Rute angelst und die stets in der Hand hast, dann besteht keine Gefahr, dass eine dicke Barbe mit Deiner Rute abzieht. Wenn Du aber die Rute abstellst, dann ist die Freilaufrolle schon sehr angenehm und auch eine Versicherung gegen Rutenverlust oder Bruch. Wenn eine Rute mal eben auf die Steine einer Steinpackung knallt, dann entstehen unter Umständen beginnende leichte Brüche, die so noch nicht zu sehen sind aber bei der nächsten Belastung zum Rutenbruch führen können.


 


da ist schon was wahres dran.....dennoch fische ich lieber mit kampfbremse....ist ja ähnlich.....und ausserdem geschmacksache...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*

Mahlzeit!

@bagsta343 und @Ulli3D: Grüßt Euch, Stammtischler!#h

Darf ich mich hier mal einklinken?

Möchte im Rhein Feederfischen (& KöFi) und hab mir dazu diverse Ruten angeschaut.

Derzeit liebäugle ich mit der Balzer (Diabolo IV) Distance Feeder 145 in 3,60m, ggf. 3,90m. Länger möchte ich aber eigentlich nicht haben.

Die Distance Feeder hat extra grosse Spitzenringe, was ich bevorzuge, damit man ggf. auch mal die Rute zum Posenfischen "missbrauchen" kann. Bei den üblichen Feederspitzen bleibt ein Schnurstopper ja gerne mal hängen.

Wie der Name schon sagt, Wurfgewicht liegt bei -145 Gramm. Nun: Reicht das für den Rhein?|kopfkrat

Schnon mal Danke für Eure Antworten!

Greetz
Balu


----------



## Ulli3D (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*

Hallo Balu,

ich würd im Rhein etwas mehr an WG nehmen, 180 g ist schon mal ein Anhaltswert und 3,90er Länge ist auch OK obwohl jeder cm mehr am Rhein sein Geld wert ist. Meine Frau hat mir die Sänger Master Edition High End Feeder in 4,20 m geschenkt, Sahneteilchen.


----------



## Borusse (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*



Grafbelzebub schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann mir einer von euch eine gute und günstige Feederrute und rolle empfehlen?
> MfG
> |wavey:


 
Hi,
gib mal oben links bei "Suche" Feederrute ein.
Trefferquote liegt bei über 1400 nur hier im Board!

Gruss

Chris


----------



## Würmchesbader (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*

Wenn du eine gute Feederrute suchst, dann gehe am Besten einmal zu http://www.fishermans-partner.de/ falls einer in deiner Nähe ist.
Sie hatten kurz vor Weihnachten Feederruten im Angebot und ich habe mir dort eine Extra Heavy für 50 Euro geangelt. Vielleicht kannst du noch eine ergattern.
Ich finde eine Freilaufrolle sehr sinnvoll, denn je nachdem wo du sie einsetzen willst kann es wirklich Vorteile haben.

Gruss und Petri Heil


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*

also ich hab mir jetzt die sänger spirit heavy feeder bestellt.. bis 180gr wg und mein kumpel hat die.. eigentlich super das ding.. kostet normal so 55 euro.. is aba gesengt auf 32 (in 3,60) 3,90 und 4,20 kostet dann 35 und 37 glaub ich...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Hallo Balu,
> 
> ich würd im Rhein etwas mehr an WG nehmen, 180 g ist schon mal ein Anhaltswert und 3,90er Länge ist auch OK obwohl jeder cm mehr am Rhein sein Geld wert ist. Meine Frau hat mir die Sänger Master Edition High End Feeder in 4,20 m geschenkt, Sahneteilchen.


 
...das hatte ich mir fast schon gedacht!

Wow, die Master Edition High End Feeder hört sich gut an, geht aber ein kleiiiiines Bisschen über mein Budget...

Jetzt steh ich mehr oder weniger wieder vor meiner Anfangsauswahl:
Sänger Spirit One Heavy Feeder
Berkley Cherrywood Feeder
oder
Balzer Edition IM12 Ultra Heavy Multi Feeder 250
#c#c#c

Wir können ja auf dem Stammtisch noch was drüber fachsimpeln...


----------



## Ulli3D (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*

Die Sänger Spirit One ist auch OK, hab ich auch noch. Zur Berkley und zur Balzer kann ich leider nichts sagen.

Die Spirit One scheint im Moment richtig preiswert zu sein, ich hab noch rund 100 € bezahlt.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*

Moin Ulli!

Ja, die kostet nicht allzu viel... das hat mich bisher auch ein bisschen von der abgehalten. Aber was man hier im AB drüber liest, ist eigentlich alles positiv (was Du ja soeben bestätigst).

Die Balzer hab ich mir mal in Koblenz angeguckt, wirklich schönes Teil mit recht viel Zubehör... aber dafür krieg ich zwei Sängers...

Ach, die Qual der Wahl...:c


----------



## kingandre88 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*

Guck mal bei 3.2.1 nach ner Mosella Distance Feeder....Die ist 4,2 m und Wurfgewicht von 250g ....Schöne Rute,hab sie mir auch geholt mit Versand für 65 €:q


----------



## esox82 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*

@Balu:

ich kann dem ulli nur zustimmen,die sänger ist top!
ich habe die spirit one heavy feeder in 3,9m an der mosel,für den rhein denke ich aber ,dass die 4,2m besser wäre
mfg Andy


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*

@esox82

Hallo Andy!|wavey:

Wenn ich Dich mal fragen darf: Wie gross ist denn der Durchmesser der Spitzenringe? Bei Askari steht "... ausgestattet mit großen Ringen..."(??). Bekommt man Probleme mit ´nem Posen-Schnurstopper? Bei meiner Mitchell Universe Feeder ist da "no go".

Sonst auch nicht so tragisch, bei dem Preis wäre auch noch ´ne zweite Rute zum Posen-KöFi-Angeln drin...

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*

@esox82

ach, lass gut sein, ich stolper nachher mal bei meinem Händler vorbei, der wird bestimmt so´n Gerät irgendwo rumfliegen haben...|bigeyes


----------



## esox82 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*

@balu:
Moin Jürgen!
Also die 4 ringe der feederspitzen haben jeweils 4,5mm durchmesser,die endringe 4mm....
also schnurstopper gehen da locker durch!
mfg Andy


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*



Cäptn Balu schrieb:


> Jetzt steh ich mehr oder weniger wieder vor meiner Anfangsauswahl:
> Sänger Spirit One Heavy Feeder
> Berkley Cherrywood Feeder
> oder
> ...


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*

Quantum kann ich dir auch empfehlen.. und Greys baut auch nette Ruten...  (ich glaube es war greys ^^)


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*

|motz:aaaarrrrgggghhhh!|motz:

Hilfe, zu viel Input! |uhoh: Jetzt hatte ich mir ein paar Ruten rausgesucht:b, und jetzt werd ich mit neuen Tipps#4 beschossen! Komme mir langsam vor wie beim Tapeteaussuchen mit fünfzehn Musterbüchern!|bigeyes|kopfkrat#q:c

Neee, is nich böse gemeint - bin doch froh für jeden Beitrag! Immer her damit!!#6#6

Thanx an alle!


----------



## boot (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*

ich habe die hir AQUILION FEEDER und ich fische damit auf Zander das wurfgewicht liegt bei 120 gr. lg


----------



## Grundangler Mainz (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*

hallo also ich fische die dam  revolutionb heavy feeder mit 100-250 länge 4,50 m preiss ist so zwichen 60-70€ und kann nur sagen ein geiles teil zeigt alles an und für zander is die auch klasse also hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## boot (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*

Eine feederrute muß nicht teuer sei man muß nur damit umgehen können.Bilig ist nicht gleich schlecht.lg


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*

|wavey:Hallo zusammen!

So, es ist dann am Wochenende (spontaner "Frust"Kauf) eine

*Sänger Spirit One Power Feeder in 4,20m mit WG 50-200g* für glatte 80 EUR

geworden.

Vielleicht wäre ich im Internet günstiger drangekommen, aber ich supporte meinen local Dealer.:g

Greeetz
Balu


----------



## fun4real (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*

also ich fische die zebco cool heavy feeder die dir am anfang empfohlen wurde ...ich finde nicht wirklich das es was gutes ist ...auch nicht für den anfang ich seh mich schon nach einer besseren um jedoch verlass ich mich da nur auf erfahrungsberichte die mit einem test gekoppelt sind das heist ich versuch die leute die mir empfehlungen schreiben dazu zu bewegen mit mir angeln zu gehen und versuche dann einfach mal wie ich mit ihren ruten klarkomm ....klar das ist zeitaufwendig aber so bin ich vor einem fehlkauf um so mehr geschützt.....
lg und petriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*

zur zeit läuft bei Ebay wieder eine Bob Nudd Legend Power Feeder...

das ist wirklich ein Sahnestück von Feeder *schwärm*


----------



## der_kapitale (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*

bei angelsport moritz nord gibts gerade ne gute für *25€* von mitchel


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*



der_kapitale schrieb:


> bei angelsport moritz nord gibts gerade ne gute für *25€* von mitchel


Jo goil aber die versenden nicht... :c


----------



## bimba (1. März 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*

Hi,habe mir leztes Jahr die Rhinofeeder von Zebco gekauft.
Finde gerade die Ringe in der Federspitze sind zu klein,und der Blank ein tuck zu hart.


----------



## mariophh (2. März 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*

hab mir gestern bei moritz nord eine mitchell universe II Feeder für 29,90€ geholt. Macht einen sehr angenehmen Eindruck für den Preis... Gibt es generell ganz günstig, wenn auch ein bisschen teurer als bei moritz. ursprünglich hat die wohl mal um die 100€ gekostet...

gruß aus HH


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (3. März 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*

Hallo!

Mach nicht den Fehler und kau zu "billig"!!!
Wenn Du im Fluss angelst, dann kommen schon öfters 140-160g Futterkörbe + Futter zusammen.
Es sei denn, du hast ruige Ecken.

Gib nicht erst 50€ und dann nach 3 Wochen nocheinmal 120€ aus.

Falls du in deinem Abschnitt Barben oder Karpfen hast, dann würde ich schon eine Rolle mit Freilauf oder Kampfbremse nehmen.

Bisse bekommt man doch eh immer beim Austreten:m

Wenn du am kleinen Fluss fischt, dann brauchst du i.d.R. keine  spezielle Weitwurfrolle, wie sie zum Feedern oft angeboten wird.
Hier kannst du sparen und eine 2500er mit unterfütterung und Geflochtener nehmen.

Am Anfang bekommst du viel mit, liest, lernst und hörst viele Meinungen.
Wenn du dann Interessa am Feedern hast, dann findest du sicherlich das richtige Material für dich.


----------



## magic feeder (6. März 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*



boot schrieb:


> Eine feederrute muß nicht teuer sei man muß nur damit umgehen können.Bilig ist nicht gleich schlecht.lg


 

genau so ist es....feederfischen ist interessantes fischen und kein teures fischen


----------



## Andreas-Raudszus (12. März 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*

hallo ich habe mir gestern die Mitchell Universe II Heavy Feeder gekauft !!!! wie findet ihr sie ???

Länge: 15 ft. (450 cm)​ Teile: 3+3​ Wurfgewicht: 80 - 180 Gramm​ Material: Carbon​


----------



## höcht (12. März 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*

hi, ich hätt zum thema feederfischn auch noch ne frage: hab ne rute mit max 180 g. und 3 spitzen dazu. wie find ich heraus welche spitze wie viel trägt oder tragen alle spitzen 180g?


----------



## Mr.Feeder86 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*

servus,wollte mir die browning black magic feeder kaufen(wfg-100)reicht das für kanal/lippe/ems aus?!Und dazu die shimano super gt-fa!!

meinungen gefragt#h

Mr.Feeder86


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (12. März 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*



höcht schrieb:


> hab ne rute mit max 180 g. und 3 spitzen dazu. wie find ich heraus welche spitze wie viel trägt oder tragen alle spitzen 180g?



Die Spitzen tragen nichts. Sie sind nur Bissanzeiger.
Getragen wird über die Rute.
Die Spitzen sind also so weich, dass sie (fast) keine Kraft in die Rute weiterleiten.

Halte mal alle 3 Spitzen gleichzeitig am oberen Ring fest.
Dann biegen sie sich unterschiedlich weit nach unten.

So kannst du die Härt rausbekommen.

Pauschal für den Anfang:
Fließgewässer härter
Stillgewässer  weicher

Wie es aber am Besten ist, ist viel auspobieren.

Bsp:
Im Fluss drückt das wasser gegen die Schnur und die Spitze bewegt sich.
Dann nimmst Du einfach etwas härter.


----------



## höcht (12. März 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*

ok danke, hatte nur angst das mir die spitzen abbrechen


----------



## carphunter ml (17. März 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*

Mahlteit
Also ich bin begeisterter feederangler und matchangler und ich kann nur alle brownig produchte wärmstens empfehlen! ich selber habe mir jetzt sie bob nut bestellt weil ich auch schon davon die match rute hebe und nen kumpel von mir hat die feeder rute! ist meine meinung aber jeder so wie er will!


----------



## bagsta343 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*

hi leute,|wavey:

kleine anmerkung zur "ZEBCO COOL FEEDER etc.

hi, fische die ab 100EU klasse in allen bereichen, weil da die beste leistung im bezug auf langlebigkeit und robustheit losgeht...( meiner meinung nach...)

fische shimano feederruten im heavy und x heavy bereich...
hab mir aus spass mal ne zebco cool feeder zugelegt um auch mal etwas feiner auf köfis und forellen feedern zu können...

setze diese rute max. 5-10 mal im jahr ein, und muss sagen das diese für jeden anfänger vollkommen ausreichen sollte um einen einstieg ins feeder-fischen zu wagen...

einfache bauweise, sehr feine beringung, nur eine spitze, und die steckverbindungen sind halt nicht gerade die vorzüge die ich durch die 120EU+ shimano ruten gewohnt bin ,
allerdings liegen da preislich natürlich auch welten dazwischen.

natürlich ist diese rute nichts für den ambitionierten feeder-fischer, aber für jeden raubfisch-fan der gelegendlich mal auf köfis feedern möchte oder den blutigen anfänger im feedern,
der die ersten erfahrungen machen will ist die rute auf jeden fall ihr geld wert... (25EU)...

grüsse den Eisernen Kern der Stammtischler Bonn Rhein Sieg#g
der bagsta


----------



## lenox (27. September 2008)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*



mariophh schrieb:


> hab mir gestern bei moritz nord eine mitchell universe II Feeder für 29,90€ geholt. Macht einen sehr angenehmen Eindruck für den Preis... Gibt es generell ganz günstig, wenn auch ein bisschen teurer als bei moritz. ursprünglich hat die wohl mal um die 100€ gekostet...
> 
> gruß aus HH


 
Toll ich habe mir die vor 3 wochen für 75 euro bei fishermans partner gekauft


----------



## Angel-Profi (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*

Hallo,
Ich habe mir eine Feederrute gekauft und möchte wissen 
welches Wurfgewicht  die einzelne Rutenspitze haben.
Ich habe eine 
2oz
2,5oz
4oz
Wäre dankbar wenn mir jemand sagen könnte mit wieviel gramm ich auswerfen dürfte
mfg Angel-Profi


----------



## Knispel (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*

Diese Angaben haben mit dem Wurfgewicht der Rute nichts zutun, sondern beziehen sich auf die Sensibilität der Spitzen.


----------



## Angel-Profi (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*

Und woher weis ich dann wie viel wg ich habe ??????
Meine Rute hat ein wg von 200gr.
mfg Angel-Profi


----------



## Angel-Profi (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*

Aber meine eine Spitze mit 2 oz ist schwerer so biegen als die mit 3 oz.
mfg Angel-Profi


----------



## Ulli3D (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*



Angel-Profi schrieb:


> Und woher weis ich dann wie viel wg ich habe ??????
> Meine Rute hat ein wg von 200gr.
> mfg Angel-Profi



#d Verarxxxen können wir uns selber#d

Heute ist Sontag, woher weiß ich dann was für ein Wochentag heute ist?#q


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Heute ist Sontag, woher weiß ich dann was für ein Wochentag heute ist?#q





|muahah:|muahah:|jump:



Irgendwie meint er was anderes.|kopfkrat


|wavey:


----------



## viktanna (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*



Angel-Profi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe mir eine Feederrute gekauft und möchte wissen
> welches Wurfgewicht die einzelne Rutenspitze haben.
> Ich habe eine
> ...


 

Hi, ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter:
<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o> </o>
<TABLE style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; mso-border-alt: outset blue 1.5pt; mso-yfti-tbllook: 1184; mso-padding-alt: 4.3pt 4.3pt 4.3pt 4.3pt" class=MsoNormalTable border=1 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-firstrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: blue 1pt inset; BORDER-LEFT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4.3pt; PADDING-LEFT: 4.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 4.3pt; BACKGROUND: #dddddd; BORDER-TOP: blue 1pt inset; BORDER-RIGHT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-TOP: 4.3pt; mso-border-alt: inset blue .75pt" colSpan=4>Dry Or Weight Measurements (approximate)<o></o>​</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 1"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: blue 1pt inset; BORDER-LEFT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4.3pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 4.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 4.3pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-TOP: 4.3pt; mso-border-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-top-alt: inset blue .75pt">1 ounce<o></o>
</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: blue 1pt inset; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4.3pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 4.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 4.3pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-TOP: 4.3pt; mso-border-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-top-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: inset blue .75pt"> <o></o>
</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: blue 1pt inset; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4.3pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 4.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 4.3pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-TOP: 4.3pt; mso-border-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-top-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: inset blue .75pt">30 grams  (28.35 g)<o></o>
</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: blue 1pt inset; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4.3pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 4.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 4.3pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-TOP: 4.3pt; mso-border-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-top-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: inset blue .75pt"> <o></o>
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 2"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: blue 1pt inset; BORDER-LEFT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4.3pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 4.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 4.3pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-TOP: 4.3pt; mso-border-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-top-alt: inset blue .75pt">2 ounces<o></o>
</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: blue 1pt inset; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4.3pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 4.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 4.3pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-TOP: 4.3pt; mso-border-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-top-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: inset blue .75pt"> <o></o>
</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: blue 1pt inset; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4.3pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 4.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 4.3pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-TOP: 4.3pt; mso-border-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-top-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: inset blue .75pt">55 grams<o></o>
</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: blue 1pt inset; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4.3pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 4.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 4.3pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-TOP: 4.3pt; mso-border-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-top-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: inset blue .75pt"> <o></o>
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 3"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: blue 1pt inset; BORDER-LEFT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4.3pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 4.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 4.3pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-TOP: 4.3pt; mso-border-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-top-alt: inset blue .75pt">3 ounces<o></o>
</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: blue 1pt inset; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4.3pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 4.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 4.3pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-TOP: 4.3pt; mso-border-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-top-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: inset blue .75pt"> <o></o>
</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: blue 1pt inset; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4.3pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 4.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 4.3pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-TOP: 4.3pt; mso-border-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-top-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: inset blue .75pt">85 grams<o></o>
</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: blue 1pt inset; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4.3pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 4.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 4.3pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-TOP: 4.3pt; mso-border-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-top-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: inset blue .75pt"> <o></o>
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 4"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: blue 1pt inset; BORDER-LEFT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4.3pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 4.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 4.3pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-TOP: 4.3pt; mso-border-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-top-alt: inset blue .75pt">4 ounces<o></o>
</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: blue 1pt inset; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4.3pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 4.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 4.3pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-TOP: 4.3pt; mso-border-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-top-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: inset blue .75pt">1/4 pound<o></o>
</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: blue 1pt inset; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4.3pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 4.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 4.3pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-TOP: 4.3pt; mso-border-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-top-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: inset blue .75pt">125 grams<o></o>
</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: blue 1pt inset; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4.3pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 4.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 4.3pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-TOP: 4.3pt; mso-border-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-top-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: inset blue .75pt"> <o></o>
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 5"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: blue 1pt inset; BORDER-LEFT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4.3pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 4.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 4.3pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-TOP: 4.3pt; mso-border-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-top-alt: inset blue .75pt">8 ounces<o></o>
</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: blue 1pt inset; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4.3pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 4.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 4.3pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-TOP: 4.3pt; mso-border-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-top-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: inset blue .75pt">1/2 pound<o></o>
</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: blue 1pt inset; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4.3pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 4.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 4.3pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-TOP: 4.3pt; mso-border-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-top-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: inset blue .75pt">240 grams<o></o>
</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: blue 1pt inset; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4.3pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 4.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 4.3pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-TOP: 4.3pt; mso-border-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-top-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: inset blue .75pt"> <o></o>
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 6"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: blue 1pt inset; BORDER-LEFT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4.3pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 4.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 4.3pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-TOP: 4.3pt; mso-border-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-top-alt: inset blue .75pt">12 ounces<o></o>
</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: blue 1pt inset; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4.3pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 4.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 4.3pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-TOP: 4.3pt; mso-border-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-top-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: inset blue .75pt">3/4 pound<o></o>
</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: blue 1pt inset; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4.3pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 4.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 4.3pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-TOP: 4.3pt; mso-border-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-top-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: inset blue .75pt">375 grams<o></o>
</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: blue 1pt inset; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4.3pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 4.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 4.3pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-TOP: 4.3pt; mso-border-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-top-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: inset blue .75pt"> <o></o>
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 7"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: blue 1pt inset; BORDER-LEFT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4.3pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 4.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 4.3pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-TOP: 4.3pt; mso-border-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-top-alt: inset blue .75pt">16 ounces<o></o>
</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: blue 1pt inset; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4.3pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 4.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 4.3pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-TOP: 4.3pt; mso-border-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-top-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: inset blue .75pt">1 pound<o></o>
</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: blue 1pt inset; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4.3pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 4.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 4.3pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-TOP: 4.3pt; mso-border-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-top-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: inset blue .75pt">454 grams<o></o>
</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: blue 1pt inset; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4.3pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 4.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 4.3pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-TOP: 4.3pt; mso-border-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-top-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: inset blue .75pt"> <o></o>
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 8"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: blue 1pt inset; BORDER-LEFT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4.3pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 4.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 4.3pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-TOP: 4.3pt; mso-border-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-top-alt: inset blue .75pt">32 ounces<o></o>
</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: blue 1pt inset; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4.3pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 4.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 4.3pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-TOP: 4.3pt; mso-border-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-top-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: inset blue .75pt">2 pounds<o></o>
</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: blue 1pt inset; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4.3pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 4.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 4.3pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-TOP: 4.3pt; mso-border-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-top-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: inset blue .75pt">907 grams<o></o>
</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: blue 1pt inset; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4.3pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 4.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 4.3pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-TOP: 4.3pt; mso-border-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-top-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: inset blue .75pt"> <o></o>
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 9; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: blue 1pt inset; BORDER-LEFT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4.3pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 4.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 4.3pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: blue 1pt inset; PADDING-TOP: 4.3pt; mso-border-alt: inset blue .75pt; mso-border-top-alt: inset blue .75pt">1 kilogram<o></o>
</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: blue 1.5pt inset; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4.3pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 4.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 4.3pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; PADDING-TOP: 4.3pt"></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: blue 1.5pt inset; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4.3pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 4.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 4.3pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; PADDING-TOP: 4.3pt"></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: blue 1.5pt inset; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4.3pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 4.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 4.3pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: blue 1.5pt inset; PADDING-TOP: 4.3pt"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​<o> </o>
<o> </o>
Gruß viktanna


----------



## Ulli3D (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*

Das hilft ihm garantiert nicht weiter. Bei den Feederspitzen handelt es sich um einen Bissanzeiger, der mit dem WG nichts zu tun hat. Wenn auf den Spitzen nichts aufgedruckt ist, dann hält man die Spitzen am Spitzenring und die Spitze, die sich am weitesten durchbiegt, ist die weichste und die, die sich am wenigsten durchbiegt, die härteste (größte Unzenangabe).


----------



## Ulli3D (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Feeder Fischen*

Sorry, aber es ist wirklich nicht erforderlich, vor der Antwort immer den kompletten Trööt zu zitieren, speziell, wenn da eine Tabelle, die für diesen Trööt nicht brauchbar ist, drin ist. #d

Die Unzenangaben (oz) auf den Feederspitzen haben mit Posentragkraft nun wieder überhaupt nichts zu tun. Wenn da steht 3 oz dann sollte sich die Spitze bei einem Gewicht von rund 120g im 90° Winkel zur Rute befinden, ist aber vollkommen irrelevant. Für feedern im Stillwasser nimmst Du die 2 oder 2,5 oz Spitze, für stärkere Strömung die 4 oz Spitze, damit der Stömungsdruck auf die Schnur nicht schon die Spitze zu stark "verbiegt".

Such einfach mal bei Google nach "Feederfibel", da findest Du dann einiges an Informationen.


----------

